# Hi



## T White (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a quick hello to all. It looks like a great community here and I look forward to being a part of it.


Regards,

T White


----------



## stickarts (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2010)

welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## just2kicku (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! Tell us about yourself


----------



## seasoned (Feb 7, 2010)

Greetings, were glad you found us, enjoy.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 7, 2010)

*waves and smiles*


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## T White (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all. 

 *just2kicku*
I am a M.A. Instructor up here in the Great White North (Canada) since '86 and I had my first class in judo back in '74. I'm a fairly high rank in Trad TKD, certified instructor in Systema, I roll as much as I can at the local BJJ club, I have and still do cross train in as many arts as my life will allow. 

Regards,

Troy


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 8, 2010)

Simply a 'Hello' 

I'm still pretty new here myself.


----------



## T White (Feb 8, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Simply a 'Hello'
> 
> I'm still pretty new here myself.



Yes Bye! Howz ya gittin on?

Another Fellow Newfoundlander, Awesome!


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 8, 2010)

T White said:


> Yes Bye! Howz ya gittin on?
> 
> Another Fellow Newfoundlander, Awesome!


 
LOLLOLLOL!!! :angel:

I'm just fine b'y =]

Hope yer well too.

Yeah, I am a Newfoundlander.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

